# Focus or Convergence?



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

I picked up a Zenith Z60Z83R 60" RPTV from Freecycle last year. The previous owner was throwing it out because the picture was no good any more, but I figured I could take a crack at a repairing it, and it would make a fine addition to my garage game room.

I've read through the first 10 posts in the Convergence Guide sticky at the top of the forum. I'd have no problem ordering a few parts and doing a replace myself... however, I'm not certain if my problem is a convergence issue at all! The TV seems to have problems with overall focus: everything on screen, regardless of color, is very blurry. Some parts are somewhat more readable than others, but this may be purely psychological : )

Can anyone give me hints on how to tell the difference? I'll post pictures if it would help.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It is possible that the tubes are just worn out. Post some pictures.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

Just went out to the garage and powered up the TV on to take some sample shots.

I hadn't ever turned this on before except to make sure I got power light and OSD. With the Gamecube connected (it works fine) I have a better idea of what's going on. We have...

* No green, and
* Very little blue.

I think the red is out of focus as well, but it is hard to tell with the other colors being so messed up. Sometime I'll open it up and look for crispy parts on the boards.

Attached are photos, though I don't think they are needed at this point. Taken with a tripod on still (or reasonably still) images. I did not try to move convergence around... the remote appears damaged too, I think someone spilled something on it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

Just to throw in some potential solutions - this TV is part of a series of Zenith rear-projections including the Z56Z83 56" and some other smaller ones.



> QUESTION NO. P226-1: Zenith Z60Z83 projection TV has little or no RED. The EHT and heaters or OK. The part number for the RED tube is EIA P15AHA00RF Zenith 100-815 replacement A-17649-51. I need a source of supply for this tube in the UK. I am also looking for what else I should check before condemning the tube. Should I change all three tubes? Also, if the mirror is attached to the rear of the case and I wish to adjust the tube lenses how am I supposed to get at them to make this adjustment?
> 
> Problem most likely is a defective R5102 (120k 1/2w) resistor on the red video board 9-1303-05. Replace with a carbon resistor instead of the film. If red is missing from the VERTICAL line in the projo setup position, this will cure your problem. Same resistor fails on the green and blue video boards causing similar symptoms.


(I'd share a link but I don't have 5 posts yet heh.)


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Looks like the tubes are shot. If you look into the lenses with the set off you will likely see a very brown area where the image has been. This is phosphor wear. You probably also have low emission from the cathodes. It takes a special CRT tester to really measure that.

It is an old set. Likely not much you can do with it. Replacing the CRTs would likely cost $150-200 each for rebuilt tubes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Man, that's too bad. I was hoping to fix it up a bit and put it to use. I guess since it was free I'm not really out anything.

Just out of curiosity, how can you tell by the pictures and description that it's the tubes?


----------

